# Writing Commission Advice?



## Nemo (Apr 28, 2009)

OK I am pretty interested in the idea of getting short stories written as commissions or art trades, maybe 3-6 pages or so, nothing extremely intensive.

Writers: how does one go about this? What kind of things does a person need to get a written commission done properly? What sort of taboos are there? How long is a reasonable time to wait for such a thing?

Lets talk about it.


----------



## ironwolf85 (Apr 28, 2009)

well this is FA there is no taboo, merely personal prefrence. though some people have seriously disgusting ones


----------



## Nemo (Apr 28, 2009)

ironwolf85 said:


> well this is FA there is no taboo, merely personal prefrence. though some people have seriously disgusting ones



Thank you, I actually meant more in a "this is something to please not do in this circumstance, if you do this to a writer you should be thrown into a pit" sense.


----------



## ironwolf85 (Apr 28, 2009)

1. never ever use L33t speak unless the characters actually are instant messaging one another.
2. spell check the damn thing.
3. don't be afraid to be inspired by the work of others, but never ever steal it.
4. sex sells on FA, tis a fact of life, this does not mean you should just write porn. (in the real good stories I barely mention it, I prefer to let their dirty minds do the work for me.)
5. do what you like
6. accept criticism without going insane on people
7. have a good time

phew that's enough for now.


----------



## Nemo (Apr 28, 2009)

ironwolf85 said:


> 1. never ever use L33t speak unless the characters actually are instant messaging one another.
> 2. spell check the damn thing.
> 3. don't be afraid to be inspired by the work of others, but never ever steal it.
> 4. sex sells on FA, tis a fact of life, this does not mean you should just write porn. (in the real good stories I barely mention it, I prefer to let their dirty minds do the work for me.)
> ...



While this is generally pretty solid advice for somebody who is actually writing, I am asking for input as a commissioner.


----------



## ironwolf85 (Apr 28, 2009)

ahhh okay then everyone's different, read a few of their stories first, get an idea of their style and if they match up then make the comission.
heck most of them (including myself) will write anything for cash.


----------



## Shouden (Apr 28, 2009)

I might be too picky for commission work then. For now, I'll stick with requests and trades.


----------



## ironwolf85 (Apr 28, 2009)

hmm... that depends on what they commission you for.


----------



## Shouden (Apr 28, 2009)

I guess. I mean, I will write porn, but I don't like doing fanfic and stuff like that. I have actually refused someone's request 'cause they wanted child porn.


----------



## ironwolf85 (Apr 28, 2009)

see that makes sense. most people will do commissions unless it clashes with their morals or preferences.
(the kid stuff creeps me out so I never do it either)


----------



## foozzzball (Apr 28, 2009)

As a comissioner you have some trouble in getting what you want.

Firstly, most writers write 'on spec', writing a thing, completing it, and only then trying to sell it. The muse may not cooperate, and that'll reflect in the quality of the work.

Secondly, you can objectively look at a picture of a dog and say it's a picture of a dog. It's much harder to objectively look at a story, let alone be sure if it's about a dog. Getting what you want out of this is not easy.

Personally, while I am a complete sell-out, personally the furthest I can go with someone telling me what to write is 'I would like a story with happy dogs' or 'I want a dinner scene.' Specifics do not work for me, in general.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 29, 2009)

Nemo said:


> OK I am pretty interested in the idea of getting short stories written as commissions or art trades, maybe 3-6 pages or so, nothing extremely intensive.
> 
> Writers: how does one go about this? What kind of things does a person need to get a written commission done properly? What sort of taboos are there? How long is a reasonable time to wait for such a thing?
> 
> Lets talk about it.




Just simply find a writer you like and see if they are willing to write in exchange for something. You'll probably need to do a little research first in case your commission is going to contain some esoteric stuff. It wouldn't be successful to contact someone who doesn't write porn and ask them to write porn.

Taboos really depend on the writer. Some writers will write anything for money (or whatever), others will only write what they like for fear of doing something of poor quality.

I cannot give a quote on a reasonable time limit because there really isn't one. It depends on what you're asking for and who the writer is. Some of us can churn out stories at will while others only create once every few months. It would be a better idea to talk to the writer and set up a time frame the both of you can agree with.


----------



## Chaoman16 (May 9, 2009)

Well...I do this.

-Ask what the general idea is to be.
-Ask if they expect sex (and how many acts of that nature).
-Ask them for perspective (1st, 3rd, ect).
-Handle the finer details live (via MSN/YIM/AIM Any kind of IM device).
-Spell/Grammar check it.
-The customer if the first person you worry about satisfying.

Pretty much it...


----------

